

Purism, a Free and Open Source Laptop - jcreedon
http://puri.sm/

======
jcreedon
I'm kind of disappointed they are trying to sell this before they have
actually gotten a free BIOS and firmware for those locked down pieces. Without
those, this laptop is no different than any other laptop that I can buy and
load with free open-source software.

Probably the closest I've seen to a truly open source and free laptop is
Bunnie's Novena.

